# GU10+ C Light Bulb—Noob photography questions



## jcm71

I have been unsuccessful in finding a replacement  GU10+C  50W bulb locally for my photo booth setup.  No problem in finding GU10 bulbs (no +C designation).  Will using GU10 bulbs effect  photo quality?  Also,  what doe the "+C" mean?  Thanks to all.

John


----------



## seamus7227

just out of curiousity, did you google it? Or have you typed that same name in on ebay or amazon to see if there are any hits that come up?


----------



## jcm71

I have googled and am currently searching Amazon. (bouncing back and forth between sites)


----------



## Sylvanite

"GU10" refers to the base (2-prong turret style).  "+C" means "with cover glass" - i.e. it has a front cover - which is probably more common than not.

These are halogen bulbs, which typically have a color temperature of around 2700-3000K.  You'd have to match the old bulb to get the exact same tone.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Edgar

I believe that the +C means that the bulb has a clear lens

There will probably be a slight color difference if you mix regular & +C bulbs in a photo booth setup. You can find +C bulbs on Amazon & ebay


----------



## jcm71

Just ordered some GU10 JDR C bulbs from Amazon.  I have no idea what the JDR means.  Will find out in a couple of days how they effect the photography.   

I asked the questions because the bulbs I found at HD and Lowes did NOT have the +C designation.  I also noticed that the HD and Lowes bulbs had a smooth interior reflector, whereas my burned out one has a many faceted reflector.   I probably should have included that info in my first post.  

Regardless,  thank you to all.

John


----------



## Edgar

Here's a brief explanation of the Halogen bulb codes

5 Types of Halogen Light Bulbs Explained | DoItYourself.com

I believe that the DR part of the code stands for dichroic reflector - but I'm no expert

Edgar


----------



## Sylvanite

Check out Multifaceted reflector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  It may answer some of your questions.


----------

